# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Virovitica - nabolje!!

## Dada

Bili smo prije dva-tri dana u bolnici na uzv kukova, a kako je uzv ambulanta ored rodilišta, vidim ja neki plakat, pa kaže da će se od 13.03. organizirati tečajevi za trudnice i OČEVE,..... očevi će moći prisustvovati na porodu!!!  Cijena tečaja je 400,00 kuna (to mi nešto puno).

To mi je bio tako pozitivan šok, nisam nikad prije mogla zamisliti da će se tako što desiti u Virovitici.

Eh, sad su se sjetili, kad sam ja obavila svoje.

----------


## Hermmiona

> Bili smo prije dva-tri dana u bolnici na uzv kukova, a kako je uzv ambulanta ored rodilišta, vidim ja neki plakat, pa kaže da će se od 13.03. organizirati tečajevi za trudnice i OČEVE,..... očevi će moći prisustvovati na porodu!!!  Cijena tečaja je 400,00 kuna (to mi nešto puno).
> 
> To mi je bio tako pozitivan šok, nisam nikad prije mogla zamisliti da će se tako što desiti u Virovitici.
> 
> Eh, sad su se sjetili, kad sam ja obavila svoje.


I ja sam (najvjerojatnije) obavila svoje - u Virovitici. 
Uvjeti nisu bili tako loši, sestre su bile O.K., hrana loša - kao i drugdje, uostalom.

----------

